# 60 plus lb AJ on popper using 7'3" Black Hole Challenger Bank 731M spinning rod



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I was invited by Courtland to fish AJ on jig and pop in SC yesterday.
It was a blast to fight several nice AJ on poppers using prototype 7'3" Black Hole Challenger Bank 731M spinning rods.
I used Penn Clash 6000 reel and 130g - 150g Heru Skipjack and GT Mania lures.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

The rod used is 7'6" Black Hole Challenger Bank 761MH, not 731M.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

video of fighting the AJ.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

Great job !!! What brand of boat were you on?


----------



## hookN (Oct 27, 2015)

Thoughts on the Penn Clash ?


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...0002673584548&set=o.197456793639079&source=48


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

VERY Nice AJ and great photos. Those were some nice seas to be fishing on.


----------

